# New pigeon house



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

My husband built this for my daughter's roller pigeons. They moved in about a week ago.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice! :2thumb:

Mine is more open and started out as a Dove House ... (husbands ... )

http://www.preparedsociety.com/photo/dove-house-491.html


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

That's cute. I love the bird bath in there. My husband was also building to accommodate for the winter weather. Plus, these pigeons are avid producers, hence all the nest boxes.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Are they by chance Birmingham Rollers? Pigeons were a huge part of my childhood. I've been thinking about getting some again.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

alwaysready said:


> Are they by chance Birmingham Rollers? Pigeons were a huge part of my childhood. I've been thinking about getting some again.


I don't know. My daughter got them originally to train her springer spaniel. That never happened. But she has sold 3 loads already.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I wonder if you can trap the wild ones and raise them


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

What is a roller pigeon? What are they used for?


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> What is a roller pigeon? What are they used for?


They fly up high and then appear to just stop and they keep rolling until they almost hit the ground and then fly up again. They are used for shows and training hunting dogs.


----------

